# Tablet/Phablet UI for CSpire SHOWCASE?



## Kyleisthebeast (Apr 26, 2012)

Ok so heres my delemia. I keep seeing ROMs with Phablet and Tablet UI support, but I can't get them to work on the showcase. Anyone got one working or something? ANY help will be appreciated


----------



## masterchung7 (Dec 19, 2011)

By phablet UI you're probably looking for paranoid android, if you can set up Linux to compile just repo sync and add a local_manifest.XML in .repo with device trees

I used this guide to get paranoid android working for the Droid x, just replace the skyrocket's stuff with your device. http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1837074

For jb, the paranoid android team has a guide on their website.

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------

